# What do you pay....



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 5, 2007)

Just came form our hay supplier....we always try to buy "Orchard Grass"

Wow...it jumped almost 3 Bucks a bale :no:




:

We now pay 12.55 for a bale and that is ... buying several !?

What do you all pay?

**Oh...BTW....Alfalfa is going for !5-16

Timothy....17


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 5, 2007)

I almost hate to say this, but I dont have to pay anything :bgrin



: we have about 160 acres planted this year and make our own. Bob, Chris and Scott (hubby, son and SIL) just got thru with 2nd crop. We sold about 1,500 first crop bales ...the small square kind, which weighed about 60-70#'s for $1.50 to 2.00. Our bales are a mix of timothy and alfalfa. Now if only you would be ALOT closer ..I know we have more then enough for the next year, and I know they are going to sell more second and third cutting. Our big round bales weigh about 1,100#s and we sold 10 to a neighbor for $25.00 each, those are wrapped. I have heard so many paying some really high prices for hay..or that they cant get any. Our fields did good, even tho we did have a almost 2 month dry spell, but that was right after they got done with first crop, second crop came back but a little smaller then normal. What do the bales weigh that your buying? Ce


----------



## MidnightStarr (Aug 5, 2007)

Good Lord!!! :new_shocked: WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

this year we aren't paying anything!! we help our hay supplier cute,rake and bale all the hay and we use it!! :bgrin



:

We usually pay for the fuel(for the tractors) and twine(for the baler)

Last year we paid $2.00 1st cutting(square) and $3.50 for 2nd cutting(square)


----------



## chandab (Aug 6, 2007)

The hay I bought was $2.50 a bale for 70-75# small squares of crested wheatgrass and bromegrass mix; and I picked them from the field myself. The rest of the hay we raised ourselves so didn't cost $$$, just blood, sweat and swear words when something broke down.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 6, 2007)

WoW Ce...you and your Family are "real" farmers



: That is the way it SHOULD be



:

and Kaylin ... I can't believe what you are paying  Wow !!

as I always preach.... we live in "Bill Gates" country



:

We pay HIGH prices on everything here. Our "gas" prices are the highest in the country.

I can't imagine if we started comparing prices of everything else ???



: we would have to move



:

* and go figure... where Shannon lives in Alabama she has been worried all year about the area not having enough Hay due to the drought....and prices skyrocketing...isn't it a different story everywhere?



:

anyway...the hay is beautiful ....but does look a little light (I'll go take a feel tomorrow Ce)

Jerry hauled it all today :aktion033:



:

didn't even break a sweat watching him



well maybe



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Aug 6, 2007)

i just paid $9.95 for bermuda and $9.50 for alfalfa today... not sure about rye as we are about out and need to go get some, it's further away so we get a bunch at a time. i think a couple of months ago i paid $7.50. these are all 3-string bales, over 100 pounds.


----------



## minimule (Aug 6, 2007)

I really need to move! We pay $12.75 for 70# Timothy hay and $15.75 for 125# 3 string alfalfa. Where I grew in the southern part of the state, their was lots of hay fields. You could pick up hay in the field for about $2.75 a bale. Now all the hay is contracted by the dairys so we can't get it anymore. :no:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 6, 2007)

Great idea here~~ :bgrin



: you all just move up by me :aktion033: and I can keep you all supplied with hay, very cheap..we just wont tell Bob



: but I must forwarn you land prices are CRAZY, and you would be living in a resort area so your summers would be filled with people but the rest of the year...hey, there is no one around except wildlife 



: :bgrin and the "farmers" Corinne


----------



## Jill (Aug 6, 2007)

Most recently, $6/bail.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 6, 2007)

Another thought while laying in bed wide awake last night was I remembered what our farrier had said to us. She told us the "Hay" farmers of the state were NOW growing "Corn" because the corn crops are worth SOOO much more ( I have seen many more corn crops this year ...that is for sure)

She also raises cattle and said the feed has gone up big time .... I also think she is prepping us for higher beef prices this Fall too



: I have noticed as well the prices for a sack of grain has gone up 2-3 bucks.

Ce...maybe you should grow some corn too



:

I sure would love to have a few of your 1100# rounds too...what a deal :aktion033:


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 6, 2007)

We pay $3.50 in the field and $5.00 in the barn.


----------



## jayne (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm in the NW too, just north of Seattle. I found a local supplier for an orchard grass mix. Paid $5.50 per 75 pound bale stacked in my barn. I have 140 more bales at his place that I paid $5.00 a bale for but we have to go pick it up. No biggie.

There is a supplier here for eastern WA hay and the big three string bales (100-110 pounds) bales are going for 11.50 for alfalfa and 14 for timothy/alfalfa mix, and the same for orchard. It all looks like very nice stuff. My one mini mare gets the runs on orchard grass, so I'll be buying a T/A bale from them occasionally for her.

I have heard the same about the western part of the state plowing up hay fields for corn, but I have also heard that farmers are really jumping the gun on that too. Does it make sense to have one crop at $180 a ton (corn), or several crops they can sell for a minimum of $200 a ton? Plus the price for corn is dropping as apparently there is such a rush to plant/sell corn, there isn't the capacity to process all of it for ethanol. I need to study more on the issue, as it's interesting to me, but I'm also very concerned about what it means for all of us horse owners.

Jayne


----------



## jdomep (Aug 6, 2007)

Teri,

What size bales are you talking about??? I do work for an auctioneer and we have hay sales every Wed - I need to pay more attention to prices. My guys have been on 100% pasture since March...


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 6, 2007)

Teri, we do grow corn, all of our rented fields are in corn, its for our beefers, we do silage...you know those long white silo bags you see....well, thats it. :bgrin Alot of the farms up this way have put in more corn now too. Ce


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 6, 2007)

My hubby puts up bunches of big bales of Timothy hay every year - for our cattle and father-in-law's one horse (and our future donkeys of course - you _knew_ I would have to mention them again... lol :bgrin ). I have no idea what they would sell for here in Missouri because we always keep every last bit of it - most of it gets used. However our neighbor has wheat stubble w/ orchard grass and timothy. 1000 lb big round bales @ $13.00 per bale and is plastic string wrapped.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 7, 2007)

...lol.. the wrapping I am referring to isnt the twine, its completely wrapped in a green plastic sleeve, so if they have to be left outside rain and snow wont bother them. Corinne


----------



## iluvwalkers (Aug 7, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]this year we paid $1.35 for first cut and $1.65 for second. these are 50 to 60 lb bales. [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 8, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=14pt]this year we paid $1.35 for first cut and $1.65 for second. these are 50 to 60 lb bales. [/SIZE]


DANG !!!!


----------



## Shari (Aug 9, 2007)

We hayed our place this year. Lets just say the hayer was dishonest so only got 86 bales out of the 189 bales that came off our field.

Lesson learn..can't trust anyones word now a days. So next year.. he will have to place a bid and sign a contract. Because his word and agreed on price can't be trusted.

When I was able to get hay from my Hay supplier..it was costing me $5.75 deliever..2 string 65lb bales. But he did not have any hay to sell...is the reason we had our place hayed.

If I buy Timothy or Ochard grass..depending on which feed store..looking at $18.50 to $25.00 a bale. :new_shocked:

Normally I have them on pasture because by this time of year it is not very rich and safe for "air ferns" to eat on and I do not feed hay.

But becaues of all the rain..main pasture is too green. So having to feed hay early. Which is not good.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Aug 9, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Small square bales of Costal hay are $6/bale right now. Last summer we could get the big round bales for $20/bale. This year, they are $30-35 WHEN you can find them.  There's a real shortage down here and it's only going to get worse with this heat and no rain...



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon [/SIZE]


----------



## chandab (Aug 9, 2007)

Shari said:


> We hayed our place this year. Lets just say the hayer was dishonest so only got 86 bales out of the 189 bales that came off our field.
> 
> Lesson learn..can't trust anyones word now a days. So next year.. he will have to place a bid and sign a contract. Because his word and agreed on price can't be trusted.


Well, the split sounds about right as you got 45% of the bales. The split is usually 50/50 to 40/60 and I believe it is the hayer that gets the larger split (I'll try to remember to check with my husband when he gets home what the going rate is and how it is split) .

Although, I do agree, it is probably wise to have a written contract with it all spelled out, then there are no questions as to who gets how much.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Aug 9, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> iluvwalkers said:
> 
> 
> > [SIZE=14pt]this year we paid $1.35 for first cut and $1.65 for second. these are 50 to 60 lb bales. [/SIZE]
> ...




DOUBLE DANG!!!!! at that price, our 3-string 100+ pound bales would only be $3 instead of $10-12... wow, what i could do with all that extra money  maybe we should move to New York LOL


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Aug 9, 2007)

We grow our own too...so don't buy. I have always said if I had to buy hay, I wouldn't have any of them! The extra is sold....$2-$2.50 per bale.

Angie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 9, 2007)

I know if I had to buy hay I would definitely have to cut WAYYYYYYYYYYY back on my horses and donkeys. I feed anywhere from 8-9 bales a day year around. Can you imagine at $10.00 a bale 




: plus what our cows and big horses eat..OMG...

Shari, Up here when they split fields its always 50/50. So I think your share of hay, came out real close, but I do agree a contract is always a very good thing to have. In our area you would be lucky to find someone who would be willing to cut and bale a small field, especially if they have to take there tractor and baler, hay racks (wagons) etc. any distance, at haying season everyone is so busy with there own fields. Corinne


----------



## iluvwalkers (Aug 9, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]hey Susan my parents have 65 acres for sale and we have 1,800 bales put up, way more then we'll ever use...i'll share



: [/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Aug 10, 2007)

hey Nikki, if you can guarantee me no more than one month and no more than one foot of snow...



: wow 65 acres, i would be IN HEAVEN



:

how about this - we find someone to donate the fuel, i will drive up to your place with Betty Jean in the HUGE (7-horse) trailer, leave her with you for Petunia to have a buddy, and fill my trailer up with hay to bring home! :bgrin

dang i wish you weren't so far away, i would seriously trade you a donkey buddy for hay...


----------



## iluvwalkers (Aug 10, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Susan, you could make it a vacation with the bonus of a load of hay...it is really nice here right now



: . Jody says it would only take you 3 or 4 days to get here  ...[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Aug 11, 2007)

well i asked my husband... and he looked at me like :new_shocked:

so i'm thinking that's a no <smirk>

seriously i wish you were closer!!!!! however we are very limited on where we can live because of his health and anywhere in the northeast (or the southeast for that matter, or probably even the midwest!) is a no go. in fact driving from here to east texas to get my donkeys, about 2 hours before we get to our destination, the climate changes and oh my, you can SMELL the mold :smileypuke: and he starts getting sick... if we get there in the evening and he goes right into the house, we can sleep over but we have to get up in the morning and get the heck out of there or he will end up in the hospital. and darn it i wanted to stay and hang out with the gal, she is so sweet, and play with all her wonderful donkeys... but instead it was :saludando: bye and thanks and we gotta go <sigh>

too bad you can't mail me some of that hay though...


----------

